# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  سوال دارم در مورد  دیپلم دوم لطفا هر کسی میدونه ج بده

## gole yas

سلام  دوستان من دیپلم تجربی هستم میخوام انسانی بگیرم میخواستم بدونم دقیق چه درس های را باید نمره بالا بگیرم و کدوم را نمره در حده ناپلئونی؟ یعنی عربی اختصاصی   انسانی  واسم تو کنکور تجربی مساوی عربی عمومی میشه زبان فارسی اختصاصی جایگزین زبان فارسی تجربی میشه؟  ی نفر قشنگ توضیح بده و ی سوال دیگه عربی انسانی و  زبان فارسیش خیلی پیچیده تر از تجربی هستش؟

----------

